# I wonder why part 2



## Kim Dahl (May 24, 2010)

Hey 

Something to make you think about what we are doing and why part 2





 

Best Kenpo Regards
Kimpo
Parker/Planas Lineage Denmark
1 st. Degree Black Belt


----------



## Entryteam (Aug 4, 2010)

What is the derivation of the design on his chest??  I really like it but cannot find the patch.  Carlos Jodar also wears a patch like that, and I have been looking for one for a while now.


----------

